# astronomy



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

anyone in the luz/lagos area insterested in astronomy? or know of any groups in the area.

thanks

coco


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

coco said:


> anyone in the luz/lagos area insterested in astronomy? or know of any groups in the area.
> 
> thanks
> 
> coco



Some activities and groups based at these two excellent facilities ...

COAA Homepage

+ at the new observatory and Astronomy Centre to the North of Tavira


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

OOps missed off the link for the Tavira Observatory

CDEPA


----------

